# XM 379 losing O&A?



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

They were talking about losing their XM spot on the radio today.

Any truth to it?

*Make that XM 879.*


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Tybee Bill said:


> They were talking about losing their XM spot on the radio today.
> 
> Any truth to it?


We can only hope they do!!NO talent at all!


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

pfueri said:


> We can only hope they do!!NO talent at all!


Agreed! They SUCK!! What a waste!:nono2:


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

XM 379?? Did you mean DirecTV 879??


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

syphix said:


> XM 379?? Did you mean DirecTV 879??


Sorry I meant 879.

Bad morning.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess the question was about if it was censorship or Howard pressure. I have read other threads about censorship re NASCAR and I was hoping it wasn't a trend.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

They are being removed from DirecTV channel 879. They are not being removed from Sirius/XM.

The boys (O&A) mentioned before that Mel didn't like them being on mediums where there are no subscription $$. Like Directv & Paltalk.

I will miss them on DirecTV, but I've still got my Sirius.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I hope the stations (channels) I'm seeing on the DirecTV guide are right about the XM music stations that will remain on Wednesday. I started with today and advanced the guide to Wednesday to see what changes D* had. I can get NO information out of Sirius or XM either. You would think either company could give out information on a change taking place Wednesday when it is already Monday, but I guess not


----------



## Sparxxed (Mar 26, 2008)

I noticed the channel guide last night and saw the virus is gone and it announced something would replace it. I saw some of the other channels changed to sirius channels also.


----------



## neocharles (Aug 4, 2008)

202 was still working today, with O&A on it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

pfueri said:


> We can only hope they do!!NO talent at all!


Who the hell died and made let you decide what talent is? Why does having O&A available to you matter? If you don't like them don't listen. Very simple concept that it appears you don't understand. When O&A were on DirecTV did you feel any physical pain? Nice attitude you have there, being in favor of removing other peoples choices of what they want to listen to. Just because YOU don't find something entertaining or worth listening to, doesn't mean everyone feels that way. The world does not revolve around you listening habits, so stop pretending like it does.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Who the hell died and made let you decide what talent is? Why does having O&A available to you matter? If you don't like them don't listen. Very simple concept that it appears you don't understand. When O&A were on DirecTV did you feel any physical pain? Nice attitude you have there, being in favor of removing other peoples choices of what they want to listen to. Just because YOU don't find something entertaining or worth listening to, doesn't mean everyone feels that way. The world does not revolve around you listening habits, so stop pretending like it does.


Calm down O&A lover.And it don't matter if they are on or not .I don't like them.They suck in my opinion.So calm down.This and all boards are for peoples opinion.


----------



## TheHaps (Jul 24, 2008)

O&A always win in the end!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

pfueri said:


> Calm down O&A lover.And it don't matter if they are on or not .I don't like them.They suck in my opinion.So calm down.This and all boards are for peoples opinion.


No, you're the one that needs to calm down. I'm not an O&A lover, I'd like to be considered one and I wish I was one I haven't listed to the show in well over a year due to the way I work now, but I've always preferred them and found them talented and funny. You seem to have some deep rooted obsession with these guys for whatever reason, well only you know the answer to that. And saying 'don't matter if they are on or not' (by the way that should be it DOESN'T matter) just doesn't seem like that's the truth when earlier you said 'We can only hope they do' in response to the question of them going off the air. So it's obvious that it does matter to you.

I don't care what side your on, I can't stand the numbskulls who engage in the Stern/O&A pissing match. It's a friggen radio show for crissakes , it has no relevance on life, but people like you make it out to be something much bigger than it really is. Listen to what you like, ignore what you don't what's so difficult to understand about the concept.

And also by the way, usually people put two spaces in between sentences.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> No, you're the one that needs to calm down. I'm not an O&A lover, I'd like to be considered one and I wish I was one I haven't listed to the show in well over a year due to the way I work now, but I've always preferred them and found them talented and funny. You seem to have some deep rooted obsession with these guys for whatever reason, well only you know the answer to that. And saying 'don't matter if they are on or not' (by the way that should be it DOESN'T matter) just doesn't seem like that's the truth when earlier you said 'We can only hope they do' in response to the question of them going off the air. So it's obvious that it does matter to you.
> 
> I don't care what side your on, I can't stand the numbskulls who engage in the Stern/O&A pissing match. It's a friggen radio show for crissakes , it has no relevance on life, but people like you make it out to be something much bigger than it really is. Listen to what you like, ignore what you don't what's so difficult to understand about the concept.
> 
> And also by the way, usually people put two spaces in between sentences.


Stern/O&A, BMW/Mercedes, Tivo/HR2x, Microsoft/Apple....it ain't always the playlist that's shallow.


----------



## mercator1 (Sep 11, 2008)

O&A All the way. That's what I say.


----------

